# Bild blinken und sichtbar  lassen



## Weltmeister14 (26. Nov 2014)

Guten Tag

Habe im Code gefunden, womit man Bilder blinken lassen kann. Der funktioniert auch prima. Nun möchte ich aber den Code so abändern, dass das Bild bereits beim Start der Seite blinkt und das 5 mal, anschliessend soll es sichtbar bleiben.
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen, da ich mich mit Java leider nicht auskenne?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüsse an alle


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Nov 2014)

Moin,



Weltmeister14 hat gesagt.:


> Habe im Code gefunden, womit man Bilder blinken lassen kann. Der funktioniert auch prima. Nun möchte ich aber den Code so abändern, dass das Bild bereits beim Start der Seite blinkt und das 5 mal, anschliessend soll es sichtbar bleiben.


Hä?
WO hast du WAS gefunden?
WAS soll abgeändert werden?



Weltmeister14 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen, da ich mich mit Java leider nicht auskenne?


Und wir uns nicht mit Deinem Code ......
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Weltmeister14 hat gesagt.:


> bereits beim Start der Seite blinkt



Ich habe das Thema mal aus Verdacht in den richtigen Bereich geschoben. Sollte sich dieser nicht bestätigen werde ichs das Thema wieder zurück schieben.

Java != JavaScript
Leider bist du bei unserem Forum nicht ganz richtig wenn es dir um JavaScript geht, aber möglicherweise kann dir ja doch einer helfen 

PS: Es wäre natürlich hilfreich wenn verratest welchen Code du gefunden hast


----------



## Weltmeister14 (26. Nov 2014)

Hallo, Entschuldigung, aber ich bin ein älterer Jahrgang und die ist alles Neuland für mich. Aber nachfolgend habe ich nachfolgenden Code erfasst:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
var imgLoop = window.setInterval("blinkImg()", 1000)
var i = 0;
function blinkImg() {
	var obj = document.images["blinker1"];
	if (obj.style.visibility == 'hidden') {
		obj.style.visibility = '';
		i = i + 1;
	}
	else
		obj.style.visibility = 'hidden'
	if (i>=5) {
		window.clearInterval(imgLoop);
		obj.style.visibility = 'hidden'
	}
};
</script>
</head>
<body>
<img name="blinker1" src="http://www.volkschor-herzogenaurach.de/onewebmedia/Logo_VC_Neu_1_15mm.png"><br>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Joose (26. Nov 2014)

Wenn "i>=5" ist darf dein Bild nicht mehr auf unsichtbar (hidden) gesetzt werden.
Entferne entsprechende Zeile in deinen JavaScript und fertig


----------



## Weltmeister14 (26. Nov 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Weltmeister14 (26. Nov 2014)

Nochmal hallo,
eine kleine Frage hätt' ich noch. Wie kann ich das Procedere wiederholen lassen ?
Im voraus herzlichen Dank nochmal.


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Nov 2014)

Moin,

nochmals aufrufen :lol: oder Stichwort "Schleife"!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

